# Rectal Bleeding- Clexane, Aspirin - 13 weeks pregnant



## TillyToots (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi
I have gone through the search facility and don't seem to have found the answers or help I need.
I have seen over the past week I am getting red rectal bleeding. I don't have piles so am not sure if this is a mix of the medication I am on. I am a bit concerned however as I don't know if this is something I need to be worried about. Can you please advise?
thank you 
TT 
x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I would think that it's unlikely to be due to the medication, and if you haven't been constipated, you should see your gp, just to get checked out,

sorry I can't help more,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

